# Surprise tip hidden in rear center arm rest!



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

So I was cleaning up my car and I have to admit its been a while since I look inside the rear center arm rest and today I found this!

















I have no idea how long its been there. I've had some pretty good pax who have paid a premium for short rides so one of them must have slipped the $100 bill in the arm rest without me knowing. I wish I knew who!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The pax accomplished what he wanted and made your day. This seems more exciting then seeing it right away.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I wish I knew who!


Obviously the one you gave the BJ to.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Obviously the one you gave the BJ to.


Which night &#129300;&#128173;


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I had someone do that with $60 but they hid it under a floor mat. 

I found it right away as I shake the rear mats to make them look clean and straighten after each pax would get out.

I almost didn't see it as I usually do this without looking. 
I thought the pax was doing something shady in the back as they kept reaching down I thought they might be trying to hide something else so I looked.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

All I got was somebody’s nasty, used e-cigarette.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Nice, I wonder how many times people did this and the money slipped down into the abyss in the back of the seat?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I found a $50 down between the console and the passenger seat though I think it may have just fallen out of a passengers pocket


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Your lucky you found it, if i think about most of my paxholes one of them would have pocketed it.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Nice, I wonder how many times people did this and the money slipped down into the abyss in the back of the seat?


To be safe I did a complete teardown of the interior and I did find more money! .85! And some french fries!












Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Your lucky you found it, if i think about most of my paxholes one of them would have pocketed it.


I'm pretty good with seeing things from the corner of my eyes and I have very sensitive hearing... I can pinpoint noise and especially annoying noises like rattles and rarely do I see pax use the center arm rest even when they are alone on a longer ride. So I have to assume any pax that did this did so intentionally and did it on the sly. But you are right if someone else found it they most likely would have kept it!


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> To be safe I did a complete teardown of the interior and I did find more money! .85! And some french fries!
> 
> View attachment 495163
> 
> ...


Did you start doing Meth recently? Why did you take your interior apart?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

used lighters change. 
Bag of white powders .Big bag of weed . 
Spilled weed . Spilled pills all over the floor and between the seats .Dirty needles !!!! pop cans trash hats phones wallets 
crack ! Really need to check after every pax they drop drugs you get pulled over not looking pretty .


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> used lighters change.
> Bag of white powders .Big bag of weed .
> Spilled weed . Spilled pills all over the floor and between the seats .Dirty needles !!!! pop cans trash hats phones wallets
> crack ! Really need to check after every pax they drop drugs you get pulled over not looking pretty .


Dirty needles wow! Worst I've had so far with sand from the beach and greasy fingerprints...


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> they drop drugs you get pulled over not looking pretty .


That's pretty high up there on my list of rideshare fears. Or if I ever get pulled over with pax in the car and they dump whatever they have under the seat...


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> So I was cleaning up my car and I have to admit its been a while since I look inside the rear center arm rest and today I found this!
> 
> View attachment 493871
> View attachment 493874
> ...


It wasn't intended for you. It is for the riders who dare to bring Coffee or Drink in your car. No one was fortunate since you didn't allow anybody to get in the car along with coffee or drink. You are not nice Mister. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> That's pretty high up there on my list of rideshare fears. Or if I ever get pulled over with pax in the car and they dump whatever they have under the seat...


Well we'd probably make more as an Uber 'mule' lol


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> Well we'd probably make more as an Uber 'mule' lol


When I was 19 I had a buddy that sold weed but his car was in the shop for a week. All week I just drove him around NoVA while he did his thing and he gave me a really nice cut.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> When I was 19 I had a buddy that sold weed but his car was in the shop for a week. All week I just drove him around NoVA while he did his thing and he gave me a really nice cut.


Your first pax


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Man, do I miss weed.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Man, do I miss weed.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Gummies. Damnit, I want to try gummies. All those youthful years smoking expensive, mediocre weed. It has to feel amazing to pop an infused chunk of pineapple in one’s mouth and get exactly the experience one wants, rather than rolling the dice on some idiot’s cousin’s barely-better-than-ditch weed. Instead, I live in a state that’ll never legalize it.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Gummies. Damnit, I want to try gummies. All those youthful years smoking expensive, mediocre weed. It has to feel amazing to pop an infused chunk of pineapple in one's mouth and get exactly the experience one wants, rather than rolling the dice on some idiot's cousin's barely-better-than-ditch weed. Instead, I live in a state that'll never legalize it.


I think Virginia may be close, in the next few years. Still a hike from Knoxville, but closer than the states where it's legal in the north and west!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> That's pretty high up there on my list of rideshare fears. Or if I ever get pulled over with pax in the car and they dump whatever they have under the seat...


As long the passenger is in the back seat and the drugs are in the back.
The cop deals with these people everyday.
Trust me they can tell what is what.
99 percent odds you will be ok but your passenger will go to jail.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> used lighters change.
> Bag of white powders .Big bag of weed .
> Spilled weed . Spilled pills all over the floor and between the seats .Dirty needles !!!! pop cans trash hats phones wallets
> crack ! Really need to check after every pax they drop drugs you get pulled over not looking pretty .


The grossest Ive found was bitten off fingernails on multiple occasions


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

mch said:


> The grossest Ive found was bitten off fingernails on multiple occasions


Yes i have indeed found plenty of those . also long hairs all over . Once a guy had bed bugs ! I made a post about that about a year ago .
Here i watched her shoot up in the back seat in my car. Really ? Really ? GET THE HELL OUT !


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Gummies. Damnit, I want to try gummies. All those youthful years smoking expensive, mediocre weed. It has to feel amazing to pop an infused chunk of pineapple in one's mouth and get exactly the experience one wants, rather than rolling the dice on some idiot's cousin's barely-better-than-ditch weed. Instead, I live in a state that'll never legalize it.





ariel5466 said:


> I think Virginia may be close, in the next few years. Still a hike from Knoxville, but closer than the states where it's legal in the north and west!


Just take a flight to a state that is already legalized.

HEY!!!!!!

For everyone reading:

DO NOT FUMBLE THIS BALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

When your state is legalizing follow the process closely. Generally if you do not have a felony you will be able to buy a license to sell or grow. Most states do not allow you to do both.

Buy a grow license or four. Do not F around with sales unless you really need to.

I have two. One I lease out to a national corporation for $40,000 a year and they pay all taxes.

Oh and if you want gummies, you are going to love


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Just take a flight to a state that is already legalized.


But then you run into the problem of bringing some back with you. I've mailed stuff I bought in California back home but it was stressful waiting for it!


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> But then you run into the problem of bringing some back with you. I've mailed stuff I bought in California back home but it was stressful waiting for it!


Careful doing that. I knew a school teacher whose college aged son mailed some to the house he shared with his mom.

Feds were on top of it and busted her too since it was her house. The story made the news, she lost her job, not sure what happened to her son.

Feds have dogs that can sniff the chrome off a bumper and if they're roaming through the facility at the right time, just might be your package that turns up.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> But then you run into the problem of bringing some back with you. I've mailed stuff I bought in California back home but it was stressful waiting for it!


I'm trying to like your comment multiple times. Stupid buttons.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> used lighters change.
> Bag of white powders .Big bag of weed .
> Spilled weed . Spilled pills all over the floor and between the seats .Dirty needles !!!! pop cans trash hats phones wallets
> crack ! Really need to check after every pax they drop drugs you get pulled over not looking pretty .


DAYUM!! Where the hell do you drive? Los Angeles?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> All I got was somebody's nasty, used e-cigarette.


Sometimes it's the weed ones and ill give them to my friends


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Just take a flight to a state that is already legalized.
> 
> HEY!!!!!!
> 
> ...


What's up with the second license? I have a few hundred lights in storage with all the equipment waiting.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Iann said:


> What's up with the second license? I have a few hundred lights in storage with all the equipment waiting.


We run a great operation locally.

I believe in diversification


----------

